# USB Hub questions



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I'm in the process of integrating my old Samsung tablet into my car. Could someone explain to me how I can get a USB hub to work in the car? Tablet is rooted and does work in host mode. I'd need the hub to support a high capacity flash drive, portable hard drive, GPS antenna, and a USB DAC. I'm assuming that I'll need a hub that is powered. Will these devices work being connected to the hub?

Would something like this work:
http://amzn.com/B005P2BY5

Or this: 
Amazon.com: EasyAcc USB 2.0 4 Port Hub Bus-Powered and Self-Powered 2-in-1 Hub Long 3.3 ft USB Data Cable Portable Hub for MacBook, Ultrabooks,Microsoft Surface, Laptops, Black: Computers & Accessories

So if I'm on the right track with the hub, how do I power them? Would they work just plugged into a cigarette USB adapter? I'd like to hardwire an adapter behind the dash to power the hub. Also, should I be concerned that one of these power adapters will inject noise? 

Thanks for helping!


----------



## bwalbeck (Aug 4, 2015)

you need a 12v buck boost to 5v adapter (search on amazon) I would have posted link but 1st post and wont let me.

use that and make sure your hub runs off 5 volts (most do) and you should be good to go.

I currently have 3 hubs powered in my CarPC setup with these adapters and have not had any issues. (used a seperate one for each hub to get 3a at each hub)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I run this hub:

Amazon.com: Monoprice 3.5 Inches USB 2.0 4 PORT INT/EXT DUAL HUB BAY [Genesys Chipset] (100226): Computers & Accessories

Powered by this:

http://www.amazon.com/DCDC-USB-Intelligent-converter-interface-available/dp/B004KT8RZM

The DCDC-USB has 2 sets of outputs on it, I soldered on a pair of female USB ports, from there one of them provides power to the hub via USB cable and the other powers/charges my Nexus 7. I went through a couple other hubs and cheaper power supplies initially, but gave up and spent the money on the DCDC-USB and have not looked back since. 

I have it mounted on top of the glovebox, the hub sits in side the glovebox and powers a 128GB flash drive, USB-DAC and can charge my cell phone at the same time.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that power supply is bad ass, I just ordered one because it has a million uses


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, haha I was reluctant at first to spend money on it, but its worth every cent. Have you seen the advanced config yet that you can do with it? 

http://resources.mini-box.com/online/PWR-DCDC-USB/PWR-DCDC-USB-Advanced-USB-configuration-manual.pdf


----------

